# mkiv golf headlight disassemble



## tpr950h (Oct 15, 2004)

anyone know how to remove the headlight assembly form the housing? i already removed the lense, but now i would like to remove the actual housing as well for a complete disassemble. thanks! i think you custom hid guys know somehting about this?


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: mkiv golf headlight disassemble (tpr950h)*

try to reach in near the top of the high beam and with even pressure grabbing pop off the reflector
then over the low beam do the same thing
now just tilt the top of the reflector housing out and lift off
here is a pic for reference


----------



## R32_envy (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: mkiv golf headlight disassemble (Brake_Dust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake_Dust* »_try to reach in near the top of the high beam and with even pressure grabbing pop off the reflector
then over the low beam do the same thing
now just tilt the top of the reflector housing out and lift off
here is a pic for reference









Can u post pics of actually doing the job and not just the finished product. thanks


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: mkiv golf headlight disassemble (R32_envy)*

well I don't have anymore pictures...but here is a link
http://www.vwenthusiast.com/?pg=joey_mod


----------



## R32_envy (Apr 1, 2005)

so to change the day light w5w light bulb i have to remove the bumber and headlight it self?


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (R32_envy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32_envy* »_ so to change the day light w5w light bulb i have to remove the bumber and headlight it self?

you don't have to remove the *bumper* just reach in behind the high beam and remove the cover pull the city light harness change bulb put it back in...
helps if you have a box of band-aids around when you are done....


----------



## R32_envy (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (Brake_Dust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake_Dust* »_
you don't have to remove the *bumper* just reach in behind the high beam and remove the cover pull the city light harness change bulb put it back in...
helps if you have a box of band-aids around when you are done....









hey you wouldnt happen to have pics of the back where my big hand goes to get cut up ,would you. i would rather stick my hand in the back and not take off the bumper


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (R32_envy)*

As for pulling the housing apart. Its a good idea to heat up the ball joints with a little heat gun. Really a small amount of heat...makes them just pop off and you won't run into the problem of them coming apart easily (as when u just force them apart..you weaken the plastic that way) further down the road.


----------

